# savoir / pouvoir



## xiao1218

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il une différence entre ''Je sais parler français'' et ''Je peux parler français''?

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## merquiades

Bonjour.  "Savoir" rajoute l'idée d'une "compétence".  Je sais parler français (Je suis capable de parler français) parce que j'ai fait des études, je l'ai appris... etc.


----------



## vanves

Bonjour! La différence entre pouvoir et savoir me paraît évident: _pouvoir_ signifie qu'on est disponible pour faire quelque chose, alors que _savoir_ veut dire qu'on est capable de le faire:

(1) Je peux venir ce soir. Tu peux m'aider?
(2) Elle sait nager. Ils savent bien conduire.

Toutefois je me demande si certains cas ne sont pas des cas "litigeux". Par exemple:

(3) Tu peux/sais me l'expliquer un peu plus vite?
(4) Il peut/sait se débrouiller tout seul ce soir.

Finalement, il y beaucoup de choses que l'on peut faire uniquement parce qu'on les a apprises d'abord... Ainsi, dans (4), s'il ne _sait_ pas se débrouiller seul (= s'il ne l'a pas appris), il ne _peut_ pas non plus se débrouiller (ce soir).

Concrètement, j'ai deux questions:
a. Y a-t-il en effet des situations où on peut (et non 'sait') hésiter? L'exemple 4?
b. En cas de doute, que faudrait-il choisir: pouvoir ou savoir?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## yannalan

En plus, l'usage peut être différent de région à région...


----------



## tpfumefx

Généralement, il y a une grande différence entre savoir et pouvoir, car pour savoir quelque chose, il faut être capable ou être en mesure de savoir cette chose (pouvoir).

 «  Savoir, c'est pouvoir  » (Bacon).


----------



## yannalan

Un exemple sur l'usage en Belgique francophone :
http://www2.belgique.over-blog.com/article-12168813.html


----------



## Chimel

vanves said:


> (4) Il peut/sait se débrouiller tout seul ce soir.
> 
> a. Y a-t-il en effet des situations où on peut (et non 'sait') hésiter? L'exemple 4?


Oui, il y a des cas où les deux peuvent se justifier, par exemple votre phrase 4, mais sans "ce soir":
- "Il sait/peut se débrouiller seul" (il a appris à le faire, donc il en est capable)
Mais:
- "Il sait se débrouiller seul ce soir" est un peu curieux pour moi, on a l'impression qu'il aurait appris à se débrouiller spécialement ce soir.

Je crois que c'est un cas où les Français diraient "il peut". Les Belges auraient davantage tendance à dire "il sait", mais on sait que l'usage parfois abusif de "savoir" est une particularité du français de Belgique (comme le dit Yannalan, même s'il y a des références plus solides que le lien qu'il indique).


----------



## nuomi

vanves said:


> Toutefois je me demande si certains cas ne sont pas des cas "litigeux". Par exemple:
> 
> (3) Tu peux/sais me l'expliquer un peu plus vite?
> (4) Il peut/sait se débrouiller tout seul ce soir.


Pour moi, ces deux phrases ne sont pas litigieuses du tout. 
En tant que française, je ne dirais pas :
(3) Tu sais *me* l'expliquer un peu plus vite?
(4) Il sait se débrouiller tout seul *ce soir*.

Le verbe "savoir" implique une compétence ou une connaissance générale. 
Donc, dans la phrase (3), c'est le "me", et dans la (4), c'est le "ce soir" qui ne conviennent pas.
Un savoir ne peut pas être dirigé à l'intention d'une personne en particulier ou pour un temps restreint.

Les phrases qui me paraissent correctes sont :
(3) Tu *peux* *me* l'expliquer un peu plus vite?
(3) Tu *sais* l'expliquer un peu plus vite?
(4) Il *peut* se débrouiller tout seul *ce soir*.
(4) Il *sait* se débrouiller tout seul.


----------



## Chimel

Bonjour Nuomi et bienvenue sur le forum !   

Pour la phrase (4), tu confirmes ce que je disais en 2014.

Pour la phrase (3), je serais plus nuancé: pour moi, la seule présence du _me _n'empêche pas nécessairement l'usage de _savoir. _Je le comprends comme une compétence générale (savoir expliquer, notamment à moi en l'occurrence mais pas uniquement).

Mais je suis peut-être déformé par mon "oreille belge" qui accepte plus facilement _savoir _dans le sens de _pouvoir..._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais aucune de ces deux phrases avec _savoir_. Selon le contexte, je dirais :

(3a) _Tu *peux* me l'expliquer un peu plus vite ?_
(3b) _Tu *arrives à* me l'expliquer un peu plus vite ?_

(4a) _Il *peut* se débrouiller tout seul ce soir._
(4b) _Il *arrive à* se débrouiller tout seul ce soir._


----------



## Locape

Bienvenue sur WR, *nuomi *!
Pour ma part, je suis d'accord avec toi. Même si j'aurais plutôt dit, pour reprendre l'exemple donné en 2014, 'Tu peux me l'expliquer un peu plus lentement ? (j'ai du mal à comprendre)', ça me paraît plus plus plausible.
Je pense qu'on peut utiliser 'savoir' avec ces deux phrases, mais sans "me" et sans "ce soir", comme tu l'as noté. On peut peut-être faire une différence subtile entre 'Tu sais l'expliquer, toi ?' (tu as suffisamment de connaissances sur ce sujet pour me l'expliquer ?) et 'Tu peux me l'expliquer ?' (tu es capable aussi de pédagogie pour que j'arrive à comprendre, même sans être un spécialiste sur ce sujet ?).


----------



## nuomi

Désolée pour le manque de politesse... Bonjour à tout le monde et merci de votre accueil !


----------



## nicduf

Dans les phrases "Tu peux me l'expliquer ?" et "Tu sais me l'expliquer?" je perçois une différence de sens mais inverse de celle perçue par Locape .
Avec pouvoir : tu as les connaissances nécessaires pour me donner une explication, tu as la capacité de me l'expliquer
Avec savoir: tu as la manière pour me l'expliquer, tu es pédagogue.
Un enfant admiratif des qualités pédagogiques de son instituteur dira " Il sait bien expliquer" et non "Il peut bien expliquer".


----------



## Bezoard

Souvent, dans "tu peux me l'expliquer  ?" comme dans "tu pourrais venir ici deux secondes ?", le "pouvoir" n'interroge pas vraiment les capacités et les connaissances de l'interlocuteur. C'est simplement une manière d'interroger poliment sur la potentialité.


----------



## Chimel

D'accord avec Bezoard. Mais donc dans ce cas, si on veut parler de la capacité à expliquer quelque chose (de très complexe, par exemple), on dira bien en France aussi (comme en Belgique) _Je ne sais pas te l'expliquer _?


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> on dira bien en France aussi (comme en Belgique) _Je ne sais pas te l'expliquer _?


Tout dépend du contexte. Je n'emploierais pour ma part jamais le verbe _savoir_ s'il est question d'un problème particulier :

_Ce problème est très difficile à comprendre. Je l'ai compris, mais je ne sais pas te l'expliquer._ 
_Ce problème est très difficile à comprendre. Je l'ai compris, mais je n'*arrive* pas à te l'expliquer._ 

J'emploierais en revanche _savoir_ pour une chose plus vague qui m'échapperait totalement, par exemple :

_Pourquoi avait-il fait ça ? Je ne *saurais* l'expliquer_.


----------



## Bezoard

Je suis plutôt de ce dernier avis, quoique "je ne sais pas te l'expliquer" ne me paraisse pas nécessairement impossible. Toutefois, je crois que je pourrais plutôt dire "je ne sais pas comment te l'expliquer".


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Tout dépend du contexte. Je n'emploierais pour ma part jamais le verbe _savoir_ s'il est question d'un problème particulier :
> 
> _Ce problème est très difficile à comprendre. Je l'ai compris, mais je ne sais pas te l'expliquer._
> _Ce problème est très difficile à comprendre. Je l'ai compris, mais je n'*arrive* pas à te l'expliquer._





Bezoard said:


> Toutefois, je crois que je pourrais plutôt dire "je ne sais pas comment te l'expliquer".


Et avec un autre verbe que _expliquer_? Par exemple : "Je n'y connais rien en mécanique, je ne sais pas réparer cet appareil".

Diriez-vous "je n'arrive pas à le réparer" (MC) ou "je ne sais pas comment le réparer" (Bezoard) ?

On dit souvent que le belgicisme consiste à employer _savoir _dans le sens de _pouvoir (je suis malade, je ne sais pas venir à la fête)_. Mais à vous lire, j'ai l'impression que nous l'utilisons aussi davantage dans le sens classique et grammaticalement correct selon moi de "être capable de, avoir les compétences pour, avoir appris à".


----------



## Bezoard

Chimel said:


> Diriez-vous "je n'arrive pas à le réparer" (MC) ou "je ne sais pas comment le réparer" (Bezoard) ?


L'un ou l'autre selon le contexte.
Si je ne vois même pas comment m'y prendre pour le réparer, je dirai "je ne sais pas comment le réparer". Mais si ayant d'abord tenté de le réparer, j'échoue, je dirai : "je n'arrive pas à le réparer" ou "je ne peux pas le réparer" (mais probablement pas "je ne sais pas le réparer").


----------



## Chimel

Merci, intéressant à savoir !

Comme quoi le belgicisme lié à l'usage de _savoir _est effectivement plus large que ce qu'on dit généralement (car _je ne sais pas le réparer_ est à mes oreilles tout à fait naturel dans ce cas et me semble dans la ligne des exemples donnés au Petit Robert: savoir lire et écrire, savoir nager, savoir conduire... donc aussi savoir réparer, par exemple).


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Et avec un autre verbe que _expliquer_? Par exemple : "Je n'y connais rien en mécanique, je ne sais pas réparer cet appareil".
> Diriez-vous "je n'arrive pas à le réparer" (MC)


Les deux verbes sont pour moi possibles dans ce cas, mais avec un sens quelque peu différent :

_Je ne *sais* pas réparer cet appareil_ → Je n'ai pas les *connaissances* nécessaires à sa réparation.
_Je n'*arrive* pas *à* réparer cet appareil_ → Je sais probablement ce qu'il faudrait faire, mais je n'ai pas l'*outillage* adéquat ou la *dextérité* nécessaire.


----------



## Chimel

Nous sommes d'accord, vous me rassurez !


----------

